# due diligence



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

off the top of my head, I would say I need more facts:kn:


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I think it’s in part to look like they care about the environment. 
We have a few beehives, we encourage our employees to work with these bee hives, we care about the environment

Maybe it’s an honest effort, to me it looks superficial


----------



## Marcin (Jun 15, 2011)

Ian said:


> I think it’s in part to look like they care about the environment.
> We have a few beehives, we encourage our employees to work with these bee hives, we care about the environment
> 
> Maybe it’s an honest effort, to me it looks superficial


I've heard that many companies "host" hives as a way of getting their green roof of LEED certifications.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Ian said:


> Maybe it’s an honest effort, to me it looks superficial


Some are very superficial. But not all. 

http://bee-downtown.com/hive-locations/ A local company that sets up "sponsor hives." Some large companies are on their list, and they appear to be growing. Some are genuinely interested in the bees well being and educational opportunities (schools, co-ops, garden clubs). Some run "bee related" businesses and enjoy having some connection to a beehive (Burts Bees, local meaderies, markets). Some I assume are doing it for a "green image" and are probably more superficial (IBM, United Way, SAS). But who knows.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

A check mark in a box is what it appears to me. I wAnt to give the benefit of the doubt here, so I’ll lean towards their genuine interest in educating their employees, or in a scence bring them closer to bees. 
I guess that connection, as small it may be, might make that difference, and maybe that’s the point here.


----------



## thesecurityeagle (Jun 21, 2016)

I saw the media coverage of this. If I remember correctly the bee-downtown fees are pretty steep (>$2k) per year.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Ian -" Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain". 

Crazy Roland


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

We have hives on our station for pollination, never seem to have any issues as far as spraying goes etc... I know Monsanto set some up the year I left in 2013, maybe had them in 2012 and puts them up on FB time to time. I know we started a pollinator initiative, Syngenta btw, but haven't heard anything about it in 2 years or so but some of our sites had some pretty hedgerows planted as we do own flower seeds as well...


----------



## PeterP (Feb 5, 2014)

Ian, have a read of this article in the Economist on Corporate Social Responsibility. It is a theory/approach/strategy/tactic? that large corporate entities have developed to respond to people (large sections of society) that disagree with how big business operates. The business of business is business.

SAVE THE BEES is a call by a large part of society that could have a negative impact on any entity that denies their call. Save the polar bears, rescue the dogs, feed the worlds children. Parts of our society, through social networking tools like this website, have a larger and larger influence on "outcomes". If you are not for us you are against us. The world is becoming tribal again. Us vs Them.

The article may be a hard read but has some good insight. Typically CSR was a large corporate strategy but it is getting pushed farther down to smaller and smaller business. Be scared when your banker wants to see your CSR plan as part of your business plan.

http://www.economist.com/node/4008642

Regards Peter


----------



## PeterP (Feb 5, 2014)

If you read all the way to the last paragraph in the article, congratulations. If you had to go back and reread some sections to better understand and try to relate it to beekeeping, better still. 

Here is a what-if for you.

Alcohol consumption is a known social problem costing individuals and the wider society. The problem is managed by regulations, restrictions, public warnings such as "drink responsibly". Legal enforcement of consumption levels while engaged in driving or even being in a public place.

Obesity is a known social problem costing individuals and the wider society (tax payers for medical costs). A big source of obesity is eating too much sugar rich foods. Honey is a sugar rich food. If sugar is bad then honey is bad. 

I bite my lip every time a customer tells me honey is better for them, health-wise, then white sugar. When a grossly over-weight person buys 6 jars of honey from me should I have a social obligation to warn him to consume responsibly? 

How does this relate to the original post? The guy or company with a new interest in keeping a few bees is demonstrating good PR in the face of an ever more aggressive society that wants things to be better and saving the bees is important, whether the bees need to be saved or not.

What big business is trying to do is be aware of when social issues may rise up and bite them in the ass. 

Regards Peter


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Peter, I think i agree. Ummm, what is a "CSR"?
I work for a heavy equipment dealer whom encourages community involvement.
Habitat for humanity, coat drives in the winter time, toys at Christmas, etc
I.sort of live in fear that the company newsletter will get wind that I I scrounge packing crates out of the trash & build beehives out of them. It would look & sound great, but I don't want the spotlight. CE


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

*C*orporate *S*ocial *R*esponsibility. The "feelgood" factor.


----------

